
Ask HN: What milestone do you want to achieve in 2017? - bsvalley
What is the single milestone you&#x27;d like to achieve in 2017?
======
broken_hn
Since this is an open-ended question, I would like to describe a somewhat
personal milestone for 2017: I want to break free of the depression which has
been hanging like a cloud around me for 3 years. I had never thought that I
would be the sort of person that depression would hit. But 3 years in the
prime of my life has just gone by in a haze. :-(

~~~
shakna
It's hard as hell.

Stay strong, reach out when you need help.

People in all the unexpected places will be there for you, even if those you
rely on don't always.

------
taway_1212
I want to not get fired and not rage-quit from my well-paying, but boring and
tedious programming job. The saved money will allow me to quit sometime in
2018 and retrain to do something cooler (preferably a different kind of
programming).

~~~
id122015
+1 I like when I hear the truth.

I recently asked a question, (if programmer wages are too low?) Maybe you'd
like to answer that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13253813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13253813)

------
mindcrime
Goal number One: To land our first few paying customers

After that, the next goal would be to get to a level of revenue that would let
me do this full-time and not work a dayjob.

~~~
AznHisoka
I assume you're talking about Fogbeam. I don't like the tagline, btw: "Easy to
use, community-driven, open-source Enterprise software for businesses."

Nobody goes online searching for "enterprise software for businesses". They do
however search for solutions to problems like 'advertise to my target
customers' or 'chat with my customer on my website'.

~~~
mindcrime
_I don 't like the tagline, btw: "Easy to use, community-driven, open-source
Enterprise software for businesses."_

Yeah, absolutely. That's something that I've been meaning to change for a
while, but it hasn't been a big priority since we've been heads down focused
on product stuff lately. And this new product represents a little bit of a
pivot, so once this is all ready, we'll revamp the messaging as well.

------
JBerlinsky
I'm going to focus on my own health. I've spent the last half-decade working
so hard to help grow the businesses of others, putting in 18-hour days
regularly, and it's catching up. Time to hit the gym and pay back some of the
non-technical debt that has accumulated.

~~~
shakna
That is a fantastic goal.

Being a workaholic/perfectionist has really hurt me, and the last ten years
are all catching up at once.

Take your time, and make sure you enjoy it.

------
shakna
No milestones.

My health is crapping out at me ignoring it for so long and I have a 3 month
old daughter.

My focus is on taking it easy, being there for my kid, and actually trying to
enjoy a year of life, without become an obsessed workaholic like I usually do.

To keep me sane with a slower pace of life, I'm trying to hook up some
Arduinos into something that vaguely resembles a computer.

But that's it.

My milestone: Enjoy, don't do.

------
krapp
To actually finish last year's new year's resolution:
[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11452309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11452309)

Or in a broader sense (that makes me seem less pathetic), to actually
implement a game in the framework that it turns out I've been writing for a
year or two, when I thought I was writing a game.

